# Favorite things to have when meeting new travellers



## happyearthhomes (Aug 27, 2011)

So i was in a conversation with KatBastard and i probably asked a dumb question of him (sorry dude) but i was curious the qustion was roughly "Is there anything traditional i should have to share when meeting up with a large group of travellers" when i travelled with my parents we caravened with people we knew as we work migrated and we all shared some stuff freely and didnt mess with outsiders much and when i went to Rainbow Gatherings in the mid 90's i always brought food. tobacco and sewing stuff to trade for drugs not just to share


----------



## Beegod Santana (Aug 27, 2011)

Whiskey, weed and tobacco will get you far in the traveling world.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 27, 2011)

leather scraps, patches, pockets, zippers, pouches......crafty stuff like that is always fun to bust out and trade


----------



## Puckett (Aug 27, 2011)

small tins, train stuff, cool stones, just what ever you might think is neato and is small and light weight to carry chances are someone will trade you something for it.


----------



## Nelco (Aug 28, 2011)

you guys already said everything i was going to say... trying to think of something to add..
..
....
......toys are the only other things i could think of...travel size games..deck of cards..bubble gum machine toys..
compact weird gadgets or survival gadgets..


----------



## meathook (Aug 29, 2011)

personally i like to just ask if there's anything they need that could help them on their journey, which does usually end up being food, alcohol, or cigarettes. i like to give books, artwork, spinning toys like collapsable hoops or small poi, or lessons on how to use them. some of my favorite gifts i've received at festies or from travelers are handmade trinkets or personalized things. a turquoise skull necklace, a pin of the tarot card "the world", a hilarious picture of a creepy old man, these are gifts i've received that i've gotten the most enjoyment out of. i appreciate the food at the time, but honestly i can usually find my own. give me something to remember you by and i'll cherish it forever.


----------



## Cardboard (Aug 29, 2011)

so far I agree with all of this except for "cool stones". Sorry Puckett, nothing personal, and I know that a lot of travelers will appreciate them, but they are not the travelers I want to be around. I swear if one more hippy asks me if I want to trade something for some heady crystals, when I obviously live out of a backpack.... If you are rubber tramping, sure, take some stones with you, but if you hitch/hop, fuck rocks. Reminds of Quartzite or Tucson gem shows, and hippies trying to pay me in crystals...
I think in general, if you have something you can share, people will at the very least, appreciate the gesture. Try to think about the people you are/want to be around though (ie dont offer crusty punks heady crystals or wraps... )


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 29, 2011)

forgot this one: SOCKS


----------



## Sjaan (Aug 29, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> forgot this one: SOCKS


ALWAYS SOCKS!


----------



## rubyannalvarez (Sep 24, 2011)

Sjaan said:


> ALWAYS SOCKS!


OH GOD YES!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 24, 2011)

Probably the easiest thing to get that's in the most demand: FLARES. You can grab them sombitches out of the unit of a train. I seen somebody looting 5 pushers just getting the flares and hammers. They trade very well in urban areas cuz most people don't get them there. In places like El Paso and shit like that, they're used freely, because they're gotten freely. Just don't let the bulls see you with the hammers. You will be fucked up


----------



## flashinglights (Sep 26, 2011)

Batteries, AA or AAA, heavy as shit though

Tobacco

A knife

Water


----------



## JackieBlue (Sep 26, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> so far I agree with all of this except for "cool stones". Sorry Puckett, nothing personal, and I know that a lot of travelers will appreciate them, but they are not the travelers I want to be around. I swear if one more hippy asks me if I want to trade something for some heady crystals, when I obviously live out of a backpack.... If you are rubber tramping, sure, take some stones with you, but if you hitch/hop, fuck rocks. Reminds of Quartzite or Tucson gem shows, and hippies trying to pay me in crystals...
> I think in general, if you have something you can share, people will at the very least, appreciate the gesture. Try to think about the people you are/want to be around though (ie dont offer crusty punks heady crystals or wraps... )[/quote
> 
> rocks are worth something to lots of people, brother, whether on foot or not. they aren't for everyone, but i have actually made some excellent trades rock trades. it's all about the quality of the rock. that said....i have had silly hippies bring me plain old gray sedimentary rocks.......sorry dudes.....i have standards. jewelry quality only, thanks.


----------



## JackieBlue (Sep 26, 2011)

hmmm wonky post. sorry!


----------

